# Geritol Tonic - Baby in a bottle?



## Lollipopbop

Hi ladies, I've just come across a multi vitamin tonic called Geritol whilst browsing prenatal vitamins and I found a forum where everyone was discussing it as a super vitamin and there's a baby in every bottle haha! But amazingly enough, a lot of these women became pg while taking it.

Has anyone heard of it? I want to buy some but can't find it anywhere in the UK. Any American TTC'ers heard of it also?

x


----------



## betty14

Never heard but will eagerly stalk to see others answers!!

X x x


----------



## Lollipopbop

betty14 said:


> Never heard but will eagerly stalk to see others answers!!
> 
> X x x

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.com/aromatherapy-trying-conceive/262068-geritol-complete.html

There's a thread that I found that inspired me to get some! So many bfps!


----------



## betty14

Wow really does sound like a miracle eh! Wonder where you get it from!?!? 

X x x


----------



## honey08

jst bought some frm amazon :thumbup:


----------



## Zianna

honey08 said:


> jst bought some frm amazon :thumbup:

did geritol help u conceive?


----------



## betty14

Zianna said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> jst bought some frm amazon :thumbup:
> 
> did geritol help u conceive?Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing :thumbup:

X x


----------



## BaileeMae

i've heard the same thing!! some women that work with my husband swear by it! they say there is a baby at the end of every bottle!!
you can get it at walmart, kroger, walgreens, etc...


----------



## girlnboots

i thought geritol was for older people...am i confused?


----------



## bellahoney

i have bottles Im going to start taking them


----------



## MsLesley

I just did a google search about this...i guess theres some controversy about it on some sites from back in the day. i guess its not good for people with certain health conditions...definitely worth looking more into tho.


----------



## crazycoolmom

Looks like a good vitamin, it has a few of the ingredients that Rainbow light has in them but Rainbow light has more. I hope it works for you, baby dust!


----------



## yonamoore

my aunt used and concived less than a month.she had been tring for over 10 yrs.


----------



## ami1985

may ahve to try this at some point xx


----------



## CanadianMaple

Look at the pregnancy tickers from people who have replied about trying it!


----------



## usmcwife.em

Not sure if there is any truth to it, but I am totally picking some up this week to try it this cycle! Anything is worth a shot at this point!!

:dust:


----------



## messymommy

I am totally trying this! Is this really the old people vitamin though? I want to get the right stuff!


----------



## momwannabe81

I had women who also swear they work and said I would be pregnant if I took them, I didn't as dh has sperm issues


----------



## Stinas

I am curious as well! Im willing to try anything at this point!!!


----------



## honey08

i bought some , but didnt need it :dance: so if anyone in the uk wants to buy an un-opened bottle let me know :thumbup:


----------



## CuddleBunny

Awesome...if I haven't conceived by the time I finish this bottle of prenatals, I am totally buying some!


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just read about it and just make sure you take an extra folic acid supplement. This stuff doesn't quite have enough to use as prenatals.


----------



## auntylolo

honey08 said:


> i bought some , but didnt need it :dance: so if anyone in the uk wants to buy an un-opened bottle let me know :thumbup:

Honey, if you still have it I would be very happy to buy it from you :)
Could I paypal you for it? Please pm me

Laura x


----------



## messymommy

Does this have to be the liquid kind or will the tablets work?


----------



## charliekay

oooh ive never heard of this before, might give it a try! x


----------



## whimesy3

Sounds good! I'm gonna do some research and try it maybe next cycle..


----------



## ms.hope

i heard of it and want to try


----------



## messymommy

I saw women in other forums saying "tonic" and how it taste nasty. I also saw some that were pregnant or had a baby since saying they were going to try it and they said pills/tablets. I looked on a report about all this from Google search and it said the difference was a little more iron in the liquid tonic form. I also kinda wonder if the way your body would absorb it as a liquid or a tablet would make a difference. Either way, AF is due and I am going to buy some Geritol to see if there's a baby in my bottle! LOL


----------



## ms.hope

I am going to opt for the tonic because liquid does absorb better and i can do well with the extra iron.


----------



## messymommy

Okay Geritol hunters! I got mine yesterday from Walgreens and I did opt for the TONIC liquid form. Upon looking at the boxes in the store the pills seemed to be basically a 100 count bottle of multi vitamins, plain and simple for $12.99. The tonic form is totally different! There are only a few ingredients in it. MOST of the same ingredients are found in the tablets but 2 are not and the ones that are in the tablets also are different dosage amounts. So I scratched my head and bought the tonic for $8.99. It says it's 24 servings at 1 Tablespoon each in the bottle so it's good for 24 days instead of 100 in the tablets. 
Here's the kicker...
IT TASTE LIKE CRAP!!! SERIOUSLY, it taste to me like stomach acid if anyone else has ever vomitted on an empty stomach. Sadly it smells just as bad.
If it gets me a baby I am willing to plug my nose and have a chaser nearby so I can take it. 
Also, don't forget the Folic Acid tablets as this has none.


----------



## paula181

*Ooooh im going to have to get me some of this!!! 

Good luck ladies 

xx*


----------



## yonamoore

:happydance::happydance:


yonamoore said:


> my aunt used and concived less than a month.she had been tring for over 10 yrs.


----------



## CuddleBunny

Mmmmm, the tastes sounds glorious! :rofl:


----------



## catielove

If there's no baby this cycle, I'm so buying this for next month. haha!


----------



## messymommy

I found out a new fact about the tonic. If you use it you have to be careful about it staining your teeth! I have been throwing it to the very back of my mouth to avoid tasting it so much so it's not touching my teeth and I chase it down with water or another beverage. I am however, starting to go brush my teeth after rinsing it down with water so it won't stain my teeth. It's said that any liquid vitamin supplement can stain teeth especially those that contain iron. Just puting this out there for you daring ladies willing to join me in trying for a baby in the bottle.


----------



## messymommy

CuddleBunny said:


> Mmmmm, the tastes sounds glorious! :rofl:

Oh yes, It's grand! LOL:sick:


----------



## catielove

Good to know, messymommy! Maybe I'll hold my nose and drink it through a straw? lol


----------



## lisap2008

I got a BFP with Geritol and clomid way back in 2008 have not had luck with it again though. I also used egg whites and instead cups that month. not really sure what made the difference in getting the BFP.


----------



## messymommy

catielove said:


> Good to know, messymommy! Maybe I'll hold my nose and drink it through a straw? lol

Using a straw could save you from the teeth stains that are possible :)


----------



## messymommy

lisap2008 said:


> I got a BFP with Geritol and clomid way back in 2008 have not had luck with it again though. I also used egg whites and instead cups that month. not really sure what made the difference in getting the BFP.

Hmm, well I'm not going to take the clomid this month because I just feel that it's not working and I do ovulate monthly without it. I think they gave it to me to speed things up or to get me to O earlier than I was. It's only taken off a day or two from when I was Oing on my own. 

The egg white thing is something I was thinking about trying. How'd you get it inside you?


----------



## ms.hope

messymommy said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> I got a BFP with Geritol and clomid way back in 2008 have not had luck with it again though. I also used egg whites and instead cups that month. not really sure what made the difference in getting the BFP.
> 
> Hmm, well I'm not going to take the clomid this month because I just feel that it's not working and I do ovulate monthly without it. I think they gave it to me to speed things up or to get me to O earlier than I was. It's only taken off a day or two from when I was Oing on my own.
> 
> The egg white thing is something I was thinking about trying. How'd you get it inside you?Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing---maybe turkey baster?? lol


----------



## messymommy

Someone told me on another thread to use the medication syringe you'd give medication to a baby or child with. Looks like a shot without the needle. I suppose that would work.


----------



## messymommy

I just wanted to tell you ladies, the Geritol seemed to make my AF shorter! I'm guessing that is due to the iron in it but hey, who wouldn't want a shorter visit from the :witch: ?


----------



## Fee26mk

honey08 said:


> i bought some , but didnt need it :dance: so if anyone in the uk wants to buy an un-opened bottle let me know :thumbup:

I would like to buy it if u still have it hun x


----------



## messymommy

I am in the 2WW now with the geritol cycle. I also used egg whites this time too. Anyone else waiting to test after taking geritol?


----------



## myboysrmylife

I seen the samething.Im going to buy a bottle this w/e.I know here in the U.S. you can buy it at Walgreens,Walmart and I seen somewhere you can order it online off of Amazon


----------



## messymommy

I got a big bottle of the tonic at Walgreens for $8 and it says it's got 24 servings in it. I also saw the tonic at Walmart but only in tiny bottles with I think 8 servings in it for about $3.


----------



## Popcorn

hi girls! hmmm...sounds promising..not sure though, but willing to try anything!xx


----------



## messymommy

If you give it a try Popcorn, keep us posted on how it works and any side effects you get.


----------



## messymommy

No baby in my bottle!


----------



## goodvibes2

i bought geritol complete, the pills. might use them next cycle if my 3rd cycle of soy doesn't work.


----------



## Gingersnaps

girlnboots said:


> i thought geritol was for older people...am i confused?

It is - I guess people got preg by chance taking their grandma's vits and the urban myth began. I think it is higher in b-vits or some such than some normal daily vits, which could help those deficient but better to get a good quality prenatal.


----------



## BabyRoberson

So im on day 4 of taking the tonic it taste nasty but im welling to try started taking it in first day of af just waiting on her to leave to dtd


----------



## libra1018

I just started the geritol tablets a few days ago, I figure it wouldn't hurt to try. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## messymommy

I hope it works for you ladies! I took the tonic from the first day of AF and got nothing. It tasted so gross that I have changed my mind on doing another round of it. I wish you luck and would like to see this myth work for someone on here for proof!


----------



## Want2bemommy4

I started on the beginning of this cycle day one Oct 28th I still ovulated late but I did notice major ovulation cramps in both sides normally its right side these had me crying. I am now in twee hope it works..


----------



## Stinas

Curious as to how everyone is doing>? Any BFP yet?


----------



## messymommy

I only did the tonic for one cycle and there was no baby in my bottle. It looks like Want2BeMommy above might have gotten something going here. I see a pink ticker on the bottom saying she's 3 weeks along.


----------



## Scout

Can you take it along with your prenatals? or would that be too much?


----------



## UenvyMEsha

Its funny, a friend of mine that is a Womens Health Nurse Practitioner was joking with me about taking geritol.


----------



## katherinegrey

Just found this thread and curious is anyone got their bfp from using it??


----------



## Ame

I'd also like to know if anyone had any luck with this.
Thanks


----------



## messymommy

So far not from this thread to my knowledge.


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hey ladies I was inform by my coworker that I was taking it wrong so I will be trying geritol again this month I will keep y'all updated


----------



## messymommy

What do you mean taking it wrong? How do you take it right then? Did it work for your coworker?


----------



## BabyRoberson

Yes she said her and her sister got pg the same cycle taking them but I took the geritol until I O'd she said I need to take it until I get my + pg test and told me to take the pill form not the liquid


----------



## BabyRoberson

Plus your suppose to take the geritol complete pill instead of your prenatal


----------



## messymommy

Well I did give up my prenatal vitamin while I did the geritol tonic. I had read over and over on other websites that it was the tonic you wanted not the pills. The pills would have been so much easier to swallow than that nasty liquid for sure!!! I did take the tonic all the way to AF though, the whole cycle from start to finish.


----------



## BabyRoberson

Hmm idk it wont hurt to try because I stop tsking it at O


----------



## Lollipopbop

Hey everyone. I hope Geritol works for you! 
It was so hard to find in the UK so I never did use it but I did use Soy tablets and got my BFP on the first cycle of using them and am sure it helped.

Good luck with your bfps xoxo


----------



## libra1018

Hello everyone I got my bfp this cycle. Two things I did differently this cycle were use geritol complete the full month and incorporate grapefruit juice into my diet (gf juice is supposed to create 
an alkanine environment helping sperm survive) so honestly I'm not sure which product helped the most


----------



## Looneycarter

libra1018 said:


> Hello everyone I got my bfp this cycle. Two things I did differently this cycle were use geritol complete the full month and incorporate grapefruit juice into my diet (gf juice is supposed to create
> an alkanine environment helping sperm survive) so honestly I'm not sure which product helped the most

Congrats on your :bfp: I was taking Geritol complete I took it 3 times lol but I Bd this while cycle now my boobs hurt underneath and on the sides also my left nipple itch!!! If it didn't happen this cycle I will take the Geritol the while cycle!


----------



## futrbabymaker

I started geritol tonic yesterday, the moment it hit my mouth my entire body just involuntarily cringed. It is SO disgusting. So, I should not take my prenatals while taking the geritol ?


----------



## Scout

futrbabymaker said:


> I started geritol tonic yesterday, the moment it hit my mouth my entire body just involuntarily cringed. It is SO disgusting. So, I should not take my prenatals while taking the geritol ?

LOL...I bought the tonic too and thought the same thing. Ended up taking it only a week cos I couldn't stand the taste. I've never tasted anything so bad b/4. I took my prenantals with it, but not sure if you are supposed to or not. I think I'm going to try the geritol complete pills since those seem to be working for some ppl. Good luck ladies


----------



## BabyRoberson

No your not suppose to take the prenatals with it to much vitamins if do could do more harm than help


----------



## messymommy

I think it's too much iron if you were to take the Geritol tonic and a prenatal together. I ditched the prenatal the month I did the tonic and yes, it's soooo yucky! I did get used to doing it like shots, LOL. Just slam it back and wash it down!


----------



## sevilla24

I just started the Geritol complete (pills) today (CD 9) and hoping it will help!!!! We are TTC #2 on cycle #3


----------



## lisap2008

I started Geritol complete today along with extra folic acid and will also try the grapefruit juice . 

Geritol has plenty of every vitamin needed so you dont want to take prenatals with it , just take extra folic acid. at least 800mcg a day.:thumbup:


----------



## sevilla24

lisap2008 said:


> I started Geritol complete today along with extra folic acid and will also try the grapefruit juice .
> 
> Geritol has plenty of every vitamin needed so you dont want to take prenatals with it , just take extra folic acid. at least 800mcg a day.:thumbup:

LisaP let's hope it works for us!! I will go pick up some grapefruit juice too :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

If you read up on this...they say the Tonic is the way to go...even though it tastes awful. 

I honestly think its all pure luck on catching the egg.


----------



## lisap2008

Most the success storys I have read have been women taking the Geritol complete multi vitamin not the tonic. I got pregnant on it too 3 years ago.


----------



## future_momma

I just bought the Geritol Complete pill form today and just now took my first pill. I am ovulating i believe today and today is CD 21. I will keep you posted if i get a BFP with it. I also started taking Apple Cider Vinegar 2 days ago to help my bodys pH.


----------



## Luckie3

future_momma said:


> I just bought the Geritol Complete pill form today and just now took my first pill. I am ovulating i believe today and today is CD 21. I will keep you posted if i get a BFP with it. I also started taking Apple Cider Vinegar 2 days ago to help my bodys pH.

 Hi are the geritol complete pill thick like a prenatal or hard to swallow?


----------



## Looneycarter

hey ladies I took the geritol complete 3 times before I ovulated,bd every day,and did a while lot of praying and asking God for a child and I got my :bfp: on the 7th...don't give up or lose faith in God!


----------



## raventtc

Just found this thread...and wondering about it?? So some of you say ur taking the pill form and others the liquid?? can someone tell me about it (its a vit.)?? And I am willing to give it a try...


----------



## future_momma

Luckie3 said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> I just bought the Geritol Complete pill form today and just now took my first pill. I am ovulating i believe today and today is CD 21. I will keep you posted if i get a BFP with it. I also started taking Apple Cider Vinegar 2 days ago to help my bodys pH.
> 
> Hi are the geritol complete pill thick like a prenatal or hard to swallow?Click to expand...

Its big and red and i didnt find it hard to swallow. Its better if you swallow it with something that has flavor. No after taste.


----------



## future_momma

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I took the geritol complete 3 times before I ovulated,bd every day,and did a while lot of praying and asking God for a child and I got my :bfp: on the 7th...don't give up or lose faith in God!


Congratulations!!! :thumbup: Can you send him a prayer for me too?! In the mean time i will be taking the Geritol.


----------



## Looneycarter

future_momma said:


> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies I took the geritol complete 3 times before I ovulated,bd every day,and did a while lot of praying and asking God for a child and I got my :bfp: on the 7th...don't give up or lose faith in God!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! :thumbup: Can you send him a prayer for me too?! In the mean time i will be taking the Geritol.Click to expand...

I will love to pray for you!!! what's your name


----------



## future_momma

Looneycarter said:


> future_momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looneycarter said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies I took the geritol complete 3 times before I ovulated,bd every day,and did a while lot of praying and asking God for a child and I got my :bfp: on the 7th...don't give up or lose faith in God!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! :thumbup: Can you send him a prayer for me too?! In the mean time i will be taking the Geritol.Click to expand...
> 
> I will love to pray for you!!! what's your nameClick to expand...

Tara (pronounce ter-rah)
:flower:


----------



## Looneycarter

Dear Lord, I come to you asking you to touch and bless Tara as she is trying to conceive a child you know the desires of her heart and you know what she is in need of I come to you saying thank you and it is already given may you love and mercy shine in her life...these blessings I do pray in Jesus,name amen


----------



## future_momma

looneycarter said:


> dear lord, i come to you asking you to touch and bless tara as she is trying to conceive a child you know the desires of her heart and you know what she is in need of i come to you saying thank you and it is already given may you love and mercy shine in her life...these blessings i do pray in jesus,name amen

amen!


----------



## libra1018

Yay congrats! We're both having september babies



Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I took the geritol complete 3 times before I ovulated,bd every day,and did a while lot of praying and asking God for a child and I got my :bfp: on the 7th...don't give up or lose faith in God!


----------



## Luckie3

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I took the geritol complete 3 times before I ovulated,bd every day,and did a while lot of praying and asking God for a child and I got my :bfp: on the 7th...don't give up or lose faith in God!

OMG!!! Congrats hun have a H&H :hugs:


----------



## Luckie3

Geritol tonic is so nasty but I found a way to cope :happydance: YAY!!! I'm soooo happy! My mom gave me a solution: Chew gum when or after you take it and the taste won't be in your mouth or on your tongue. :thumbup: It works for me :winkwink:


----------



## Number2in2012

(Baby in bottle) My husband and I have been ttc for over three years with no luck. We both have a kid from previous relationships so it has been very disappointing. Afew months back, a friend of mine told me that she had taken Geritol Tonic to conceive her first child and it worked for her in a matter of weeks after years of trying. After researching I opted to take the Geritol Complete. I have been taking them daily for about a month now. My husband has been away for over a year and will be home in two days. I am currently on CD1 and my fertile dates will be Jan.24-29. No doubt there will be plenty of bd-ing. I just hope that taking the geritol regularly and in time will help.I have heard nothing but success stories since hearing about it. I will keep you all posted. Baby dust to all:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Number2in2012

Congrats to you!!!God is GOOD!!!!!


----------



## Number2in2012

Number2in2012 said:


> Congrats to you!!!God is GOOD!!!!!

@Looneycarter


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks hun!!! I hope and pray he bless you ladies with a :bfp: soon


----------



## Babydustx3

So I tried reading most of this forum so I didn't have to ask a question that's already been asked but there's just so much lol. So, I hope it's okay that I ask which do you all prefer: the tonic or the geritol complete pill? And I'm on CD 6 and take Agnus Castus. Is it alright to start now you think if I ditch the prenatal? We've been ttc for almost a year so I want to try all the natural solutions before I go back to the doctor. (-:


----------



## Looneycarter

I took geritol right before I ovulated which was only 3 times but I bd everyday a day after my period nd I took the geritol complete I recommend taking it before you ovulate


----------



## Babydustx3

Looneycarter said:


> I took geritol right before I ovulated which was only 3 times but I bd everyday a day after my period nd I took the geritol complete I recommend taking it before you ovulate

Thank you! I might run to the store and pick it up tonight. (-: Congrats. on your BFP as well! Best wishes and God bless you and your family <3


----------



## Looneycarter

Thanks hun and I pray for you to get your :bfp: soon


----------



## Futuremom07

Ive been taking Geritol complete for about two weeks nowand im praying this will help im giving it to God so if you all can keep me in your prayers ill do the same...im determined I wont stop until im holding my little blessing in my arms


----------



## Luckie3

Update ladies: Me an my oh have been intaking the tonic for 21/2 - 3wks and today AF was due an no sign of her yet :) !! Trying not to gt to excited until I test tomorrow. Ps..GL Futuremom07


----------



## Stinas

Good luck luckie!


----------



## Babydustx3

Luckie3 said:


> Update ladies: Me an my oh have been intaking the tonic for 21/2 - 3wks and today AF was due an no sign of her yet :) !! Trying not to gt to excited until I test tomorrow. Ps..GL Futuremom07

Good luck sweetie! <3 :dust:


----------



## goodvibes2

i have been taking geritol complete alittle over a month now. Praying it helped :) i am about 4 dpo today.. :dust: congrats on the BFP!!


----------



## sevilla24

I am currently 11 dpo (although I think I O'd later, so maybe like 8 or 9 dpo) and I have been taking the Geritol capsuls every day. Should find out this weekend if it helped!!!


----------



## Futuremom07

Thanks soo much.luckie I hope this is it for you and you other ladies that are waiting on that bfp!!! All the success stories give me so much hope I got my so to take the pills today with me so we both will be taking them until I ovulate!!!! Fingers crossed that this is all of our month im praying for us :)


----------



## Luckie3

:bfp: :happydance::yipee: Me and my OH took Geritol and it helped along with Maca and prenatals. GL and lots of :dust: ladies


----------



## tx614

Congrats Luckie! :)


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!


----------



## honey08

dont 4get anyone in the uk ive a free un-opened bottle (just pay pnp ) i bought but feel preg b4 using it, just sat in draw, liquid form ,inbox me if anyone wants it x


----------



## Futuremom07

Omg luckie congrats.im so.happy for you!!!you give me so much hope!!!


----------



## Luckie3

Thank you so much hun. I was only taking the tonic for 3weeks up until I missed my cycle. I O'd and still took it I truly believe it helped the only other thing I took was Maca and prenatals :) Good Luck and babydust to you all!


----------



## vaniilla

honey08 said:


> dont 4get anyone in the uk ive a free un-opened bottle (just pay pnp ) i bought but feel preg b4 using it, just sat in draw, liquid form ,inbox me if anyone wants it x

do you still have it? :flower:


----------



## katrus78

honey08 said:


> dont 4get anyone in the uk ive a free un-opened bottle (just pay pnp ) i bought but feel preg b4 using it, just sat in draw, liquid form ,inbox me if anyone wants it x

I want it!!! :)


----------



## harley9671

Hi ladies Can you tell me when you should take it please..


----------



## Number2in2012

Congrats Luckie!!!Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months and beyond. So happy for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## sevilla24

harley9671 said:


> Hi ladies Can you tell me when you should take it please..

I take the capsule not the tonic, and it says to take it with a meal. So, I take it at breakfast time (like I would with a prenatal). I haven't gotten my BFP yet but I am late and am pretty sure I am pregnant... and this was the first month I tried geritol!!!! Will post when I know!!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Good luck to all you ladies and Congrats to the ladies who got their BFP. I've been taking my pills and I hope they work for me.


----------



## Number2in2012

I have been taking the pills for a little over a month, but I think I am going to switch to the Geritol Tonic with folic acid today though because my AF was 1/16-1/21.Dh and I bd everyday since. AF was not due again until 2/10, and I was hoping to test on 2/14.Well last night I had some brown spotting and I started to get excited since it was 6 days after OV hoping it may be implantation bleeding.However, this morning it was heavier with some clot like particles.I have never had AF be over a week early.I dont know what to think. Has anyone else experienced this?:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Number2in2012 said:


> I have been taking the pills for a little over a month, but I think I am going to switch to the Geritol Tonic with folic acid today though because my AF was 1/16-1/21.Dh and I bd everyday since. AF was not due again until 2/10, and I was hoping to test on 2/14.Well last night I had some brown spotting and I started to get excited since it was 6 days after OV hoping it may be implantation bleeding.However, this morning it was heavier with some clot like particles.I have never had AF be over a week early.I dont know what to think. Has anyone else experienced this?:shrug:

Either you ovulated early or not at all. Do you temp? I find that the only way to tell if you O or not.


----------



## Number2in2012

Stinas said:


> Number2in2012 said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking the pills for a little over a month, but I think I am going to switch to the Geritol Tonic with folic acid today though because my AF was 1/16-1/21.Dh and I bd everyday since. AF was not due again until 2/10, and I was hoping to test on 2/14.Well last night I had some brown spotting and I started to get excited since it was 6 days after OV hoping it may be implantation bleeding.However, this morning it was heavier with some clot like particles.I have never had AF be over a week early.I dont know what to think. Has anyone else experienced this?:shrug:
> 
> Either you ovulated early or not at all. Do you temp? I find that the only way to tell if you O or not.Click to expand...

I have not tried temping yet, but I plan on trying it as well as using OPKs next cycle.


----------



## sevilla24

Number2in2012 said:


> I have been taking the pills for a little over a month, but I think I am going to switch to the Geritol Tonic with folic acid today though because my AF was 1/16-1/21.Dh and I bd everyday since. AF was not due again until 2/10, and I was hoping to test on 2/14.Well last night I had some brown spotting and I started to get excited since it was 6 days after OV hoping it may be implantation bleeding.However, this morning it was heavier with some clot like particles.I have never had AF be over a week early.I dont know what to think. Has anyone else experienced this?:shrug:

I took Geritol this month (capsules) and my AF was TWO WEEKS LATE!!!! I have always had regular cycles!!! So, it really messed with my head. I will be switching to prenatal vitamins for next month. 

**I don't think Geritol had to do with my late period, but it is a random coincidence!!! So, in summary, NO BABY IN MY BOTTLE :baby:


----------



## fluterby429

bump

I started taking the tonic along with my folic acid this cycle. I'm also on clomid. Anyone else out there hoping there is a baby in a bottle with that nasty tasting crap?!!!


----------



## AngelC08

Hi, I'm new to this thread and wanted to put my input in about geritol & pregnancy. First of all, I want to give God all the glory for blessing me with this pregnancy. Miscarried 3x's in the past and about 3weeks ago, thought I had miscarried again, but God was & is in control. I'm almost 11weeks pregnant... January 2012 I used clomid along with IUI that didn't work. So February, the day AFTER my cycle ended, I started taking geritol liquid 2x's a day for 2 days, then 1x a day until the day AFTER I got a positive OPK(I was taking prenatal, Folic acid, and more vitamins while taking geritol). In January I got a positive OPK 8 days after my last clomid. February I got a positive 2 days after my last clomid.... IT'S IMPORTANT TO USE A OPK(OVULATION PREDICTION KIT/TEST) WHILE TAKING GERITOL BECAUSE YOU COULD OVULATE EARLIER OR LATER. Along with the geritol, clomid, & IUI, I used a turkey baister & cup one night to be sure the sperm gets to the place it needs to be. 12 days after my February IUI, I got a POSITIVE home pregnancy test. All the glory goes to God, but I think using the geritol this time helped. I also told a lady about it at church, and told her everything I did and she took notes and just got her POSITIVE home pregnancy test on Saturday, April 14th. God is so good!! I think the the liquid form of geritol is better because it gets in your bloodstream faster. Also, taking after the last day of your cycle, up through the time you get a positive ovulation test.... Then baby dance for the next few days(I reclined completely, on an inversion table for 15 minutes after using the turkey baister method).


----------



## coralym30

im in canada .. i thought walmart would have it but nope hmm i hope i can find it somewhere else insted of having to buy on ebay


----------



## AngelC08

You can go to Walmart's website and order it.


----------



## AngelC08

Try Walmart's website.


----------



## coralym30

hey hunn .. i looked for it on the site and couldent find it


----------



## sevilla24

Did you try amazon online? I think they have it??


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck ladies..I drank that nasty stuff and did NOT get a baby lol


----------



## clearbluesky

coralym30 said:


> im in canada .. i thought walmart would have it but nope hmm i hope i can find it somewhere else insted of having to buy on ebay

The Canadian version seems to be called Maltlevol and they sell it at most pharmacies in the vitamin section. Look at the pictures on google.


----------



## clearbluesky

I also tried it and did NOT get a baby in my bottle. My period was 2 days late because of which never happens so I went back to prenatals :(


----------



## Charmjoy91

Im confused whether or not i should try it! Your stories are all so encouraging, but its slightly discouraging when i see it delays AF at times...i already got a slight 3 day delay this month by taking my Prenatal pills everyday. Very curious, but skeptical! Help ease my mind, im on CD2 now, wondering if i should go buy the pills(I already made the decision if i do take them, ill use the pill form! Cant stomach that liquid crap) Lemme know if you think its worth a try...i wonder whats in it that makes it have so effective on fertility in women, cuz i heard prenatals and Geritol are similar, prenatals has more vitamins. If so, which is better!?


----------



## summerlove101

Once I get my AF again I am going to try the Geritol Complete. I figure its worth a shot! :shrug: Going to pick up some folic acid to take with it.


----------



## Charmjoy91

summerlove101 said:


> Once I get my AF again I am going to try the Geritol Complete. I figure its worth a shot! :shrug: Going to pick up some folic acid to take with it.

Thats the exact same plan im following, starting today! GL on ur ttc journey . :flower:


----------



## sevilla24

Charmjoy91 said:


> Im confused whether or not i should try it! Your stories are all so encouraging, but its slightly discouraging when i see it delays AF at times...i already got a slight 3 day delay this month by taking my Prenatal pills everyday. Very curious, but skeptical! Help ease my mind, im on CD2 now, wondering if i should go buy the pills(I already made the decision if i do take them, ill use the pill form! Cant stomach that liquid crap) Lemme know if you think its worth a try...i wonder whats in it that makes it have so effective on fertility in women, cuz i heard prenatals and Geritol are similar, prenatals has more vitamins. If so, which is better!?

Well, when I used the geritol complete pills I had a delayed AF... by a few weeks. And I am extremely normal. The month after I used it, I stopped and that was the month I got pregnant. I am not telling you NOT to use it, maybe it's worth a try!?!?!? But I think when you make a large change to your body (like taking a new pill every day) your body might react in a way that won't help you get pregnant. Please don't take my word for it, because it's just what I think but by no means based on research or anything.

They claim that the geritol helps women get pregnant because of all of the good vitamins - so, why not just use your prenatal??? :shrug:

BUT then again, I was desperate enough to try it too :blush: because when we are TTC we will do anything... and you don't want to look back and wish you at least tried it for one cycle!!! So, why not give it a try???

Hahaha, now that I read my post I have decided I gave you two different answers: don't use it and try it!!! :wacko:

Either way, good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Hello ladies, here is my story...Me and my OH have been together for 4 years now. In Nov 2010 i started depo(the bc shot) and I took only one shot. Jan 2011 I did not go back for my shot and started getting irregular cycles with random bleeding. Feb 2011 I got on bcp to help get my body on track. I then decided to stop those April 2011 and to let my body regulate on its own. Then came Nov 2011 my cycles were starting to come around a regular time, but then Decemeber i started to notice that some months my cycle would not come. I thought I was unable to have kids simply because of how long we had been together and it not happening, but then again I was 15 and he was 17 when we started dating. To sum this up...we started ttc in Feb 2012 and in April 2012 I got my period on the 8th and started taking Geritol Complete(not liquid). I took it for 2 weeks, but I too was skeptical of the slogan "a baby in every bottle". May 7th 2012 I was going to start EPO,but decided to take a hpt just in case. I figured it was going to negative until i looked over saw two pink lines. I went to the doctor to confirm I was 4 weeks and 1 day. I believe after the bc and believing I could not bare kids Geritol is what gave us our miracle.The online calculators say I had conceived on April 22nd. I say give it a try ladies :)


My result of geritol:
 



Attached Files:







pretty.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsHopefully

Can DH take geritol with me? I think he needs the vitamins too LOL. Af is due 2moro but what is a good multivitamin for him? Plan for this month: geritol pills till bfp, smep, vitamins for DH


----------



## JazzerD

Im just about to begin my regimen of Folic acid and geritol tonic. Today is CD1 so I figured today was the best time to do so!! Lets see what happens.


----------



## Charmjoy91

GL too yah JazzerD! Im on day 3 of my Geritol regimen. So far, doin' great! Keep us updated.


----------



## JazzerD

Charmjoy91 said:


> GL too yah JazzerD! Im on day 3 of my Geritol regimen. So far, doin' great! Keep us updated.

Wow these ladies werent joking it taste like crap doesnt it ?? LOL..... I guess I can choke it down for a month and see what happens!!! Good luck to u as well!!! Ill be kickin my butt if the geritol really works! Excited to see it in action!:hugs:


----------



## hunni12

I would try mixing it with a smoothie or some type of juice


----------



## Berit87

I'm waiting for my geritol tablets to arrive!! Will be exciting to see if it will work for us all! X


----------



## Charmjoy91

JazzerD said:


> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> GL too yah JazzerD! Im on day 3 of my Geritol regimen. So far, doin' great! Keep us updated.
> 
> Wow these ladies werent joking it taste like crap doesnt it ?? LOL..... I guess I can choke it down for a month and see what happens!!! Good luck to u as well!!! Ill be kickin my butt if the geritol really works! Excited to see it in action!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yea, i actually tried the liquid (i bought the liquid and pills, comparing and contrasting, seein' what i could handle) I went with the pills, no denying its disgusting. Dont torture urself, pills seem to b the most tolerable. Im on 4 now. Prayin' for that BFP for us all!:hugs:


----------



## Tulipgg

Wow, similiar story here! DH and i have been together for almost 5 years and neither has kids and wants them badly. Well my friends mom told me about geritol so i went out and bought some...tonic and complete. I started the day AF started and take the tonic one day and the complete the next. Im due for AF maybe a week or so from now and have been feeling very crampy in my abdominal area but no sore breasts (????) ...im hoping this is a good sign tho. Have a happy and healthy 9months!!!


----------



## JazzerD

Charmjoy91 said:


> JazzerD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> GL too yah JazzerD! Im on day 3 of my Geritol regimen. So far, doin' great! Keep us updated.
> 
> Wow these ladies werent joking it taste like crap doesnt it ?? LOL..... I guess I can choke it down for a month and see what happens!!! Good luck to u as well!!! Ill be kickin my butt if the geritol really works! Excited to see it in action!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, i actually tried the liquid (i bought the liquid and pills, comparing and contrasting, seein' what i could handle) I went with the pills, no denying its disgusting. Dont torture urself, pills seem to b the most tolerable. Im on 4 now. Prayin' for that BFP for us all!:hugs:Click to expand...

I am sure the pills are ALOT easier to handle but I kept reading that the tonic was the ticket so thats why i got that one!!! Im not sure tho!!! Maybe ill do what ur doing and do the pills one day and the tonic the next. R u taking folic acid?


----------



## MrsParker

I#m buying some, i'll try anything :(

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GERITOL-...352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a747f42a0

long delivery to UK but worth it hopefully!


----------



## JazzerD

MrsParker said:


> I#m buying some, i'll try anything :(
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GERITOL-...352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a747f42a0
> 
> long delivery to UK but worth it hopefully!

Hey friend let me give u some advice.. order the tablets because the tonic is just rechid... I almost lost it last night..... BTW HI!!! hey whats ur name?


----------



## hunni12

Good luck to all the ladies trying :)


----------



## Becksies

MrsParker said:


> I#m buying some, i'll try anything :(
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GERITOL-...352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a747f42a0
> 
> long delivery to UK but worth it hopefully!

Did you already order it? I ordered mine from Amazon yesterday and have had an email saying its been dispatched already, should be here in a couple of days.

My other half is going to take it with me, if one must suffer the other better well do too lol!


----------



## MrsParker

Becksies said:


> MrsParker said:
> 
> 
> I#m buying some, i'll try anything :(
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GERITOL-...352?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a747f42a0
> 
> long delivery to UK but worth it hopefully!
> 
> Did you already order it? I ordered mine from Amazon yesterday and have had an email saying its been dispatched already, should be here in a couple of days.
> 
> My other half is going to take it with me, if one must suffer the other better well do too lol!Click to expand...

I ordered already, its going to take a while to come but hopefully ready for next cycle. AF has gone MIA so taking agnus castus to bring her back lol

I looked at amazon but with packagin costs was very expenssive!

I like that you're making OH suffer too lol might have to try that one lol :thumbup:


----------



## Charmjoy91

JazzerD said:


> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JazzerD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmjoy91 said:
> 
> 
> GL too yah JazzerD! Im on day 3 of my Geritol regimen. So far, doin' great! Keep us updated.
> 
> Wow these ladies werent joking it taste like crap doesnt it ?? LOL..... I guess I can choke it down for a month and see what happens!!! Good luck to u as well!!! Ill be kickin my butt if the geritol really works! Excited to see it in action!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, i actually tried the liquid (i bought the liquid and pills, comparing and contrasting, seein' what i could handle) I went with the pills, no denying its disgusting. Dont torture urself, pills seem to b the most tolerable. Im on 4 now. Prayin' for that BFP for us all!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure the pills are ALOT easier to handle but I kept reading that the tonic was the ticket so thats why i got that one!!! Im not sure tho!!! Maybe ill do what ur doing and do the pills one day and the tonic the next. R u taking folic acid?Click to expand...

Yes, im taking folic acid with it,800mg, bcuz it doesnt contain it in Geritol. Im feeling alot healthier and im gettin' a nice amount of CM, didnt even need Preseed BD'N today! Im feelin' really confident about the pills. A few millagrams in difference btween the tonic and pills isnt enough to think it wont work. Im not goin' to gag over anything, not even baby! (Well, i guess when and if i get mornin' sickness, but who knows when that'll be?)


----------



## Becksies

MrsParker said:


> I ordered already, its going to take a while to come but hopefully ready for next cycle. AF has gone MIA so taking agnus castus to bring her back lol
> 
> I looked at amazon but with packagin costs was very expenssive!
> 
> I like that you're making OH suffer too lol might have to try that one lol :thumbup:

Hes always whining that he's ill so it'll do him some good.

Still waiting for my Geritol, hoping it comes soon, going to pick up some folic acid tomorrow.


----------



## MrsParker

Becksies said:


> MrsParker said:
> 
> 
> I ordered already, its going to take a while to come but hopefully ready for next cycle. AF has gone MIA so taking agnus castus to bring her back lol
> 
> I looked at amazon but with packagin costs was very expenssive!
> 
> I like that you're making OH suffer too lol might have to try that one lol :thumbup:
> 
> Hes always whining that he's ill so it'll do him some good.
> 
> Still waiting for my Geritol, hoping it comes soon, going to pick up some folic acid tomorrow.Click to expand...

boys do moan when they feel the slightest twinge or ache lol bless 'em :cry:

hope yours comes soon, feels likes it taking aaaages lol


----------



## coralym30

So i talk to my fiance and were gonna get some at the end of the month for both him and I .. so should I get the pills of the liquid ?


----------



## MrsParker

coralym30 said:


> So i talk to my fiance and were gonna get some at the end of the month for both him and I .. so should I get the pills of the liquid ?

From what I have heard, the liquid is icky. I went pills! :thumbup:


----------



## gemba85

Hi Ladies,

Do you know if you take this instead of prenatal vitamins, i've been taking tesco multivitamins for pregnancy/conception along with evening primrose oil to help with CM and was wondering if this Geritol will be better?? any suggestions?

Gx


----------



## Becksies

Hi Gemba,

You take the tonic instead of your multi vit but also take a folic acid supplement as geritol doesnt contain folic acid.


----------



## sugarpi24

is it safe to take Geritol with Clomid?


----------



## MrsParker

They came :-D they look like big red horse tranquilisers lol hope i get my baby from this bottle!


----------



## JazzerD

I gave up on the tonic... how are the pills?


----------



## MrsParker

JazzerD said:


> I gave up on the tonic... how are the pills?

Big lol but good so far, no noticeable side effects although I seem to have more energy which is nice! Big :thumbup: from me!


----------



## summerlove101

Been taking Geritol Complete pills and 800 mcg of folic acid since beginning to BD after my miscarriage. So far these are my symptoms:

Sore breasts/burning nipples that have grown bigger
Lower back pain
Lots of watery CM
Peeing a lot
Sore gums
Really tired

Not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me, but I&#8217;m going to test on Sunday. I&#8217;ll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## MrsParker

summerlove101 said:


> Been taking Geritol Complete pills and 800 mcg of folic acid since beginning to BD after my miscarriage. So far these are my symptoms:
> 
> Sore breasts/burning nipples that have grown bigger
> Lower back pain
> Lots of watery CM
> Peeing a lot
> Sore gums
> Really tired
> 
> Not sure if my mind is playing tricks on me, but Im going to test on Sunday. Ill let you all know how it goes!

Signs are good! fingers crossed for your bfp :flower:


----------



## JazzerD

MrsParker said:


> JazzerD said:
> 
> 
> I gave up on the tonic... how are the pills?
> 
> Big lol but good so far, no noticeable side effects although I seem to have more energy which is nice! Big :thumbup: from me!Click to expand...

So I got food poisoning the other day and since starting a new job I have lost over 10 pounds....... hope the keep shedding... maybe a new baby will be in the future!!!!!

Let me know how ur pill poppin goes LOL


----------



## CherylC3

I defo need to get some do u take 1 a day from cd1 to ur 1st pos OPK?cxx do u get 12oz or 40oz?


----------



## Becksies

The tonic showed up today, wish me luck lol!


----------



## Charmjoy91

GL Becksies & babydust, Hun!


----------



## Becksies

Well I've had my first dose, its no where near as bad as the youtube vid makes out, I swear I've had some sort of tablets when I was younger that tasted identical, cant for the life of me remember what they were though.

In conclusion anyone looking to take it shouldn't be put off by the reports of the taste, its not nice but anyone who's had shots in the past should be able to cope lol


----------



## sugarpi24

i just took my first dose :) YAYY! Bring on the Baby! :)


----------



## everdreaming

I just discovered this thread! I've ordered my geritol. Becksies it looks like you got your baby in a bottle??


----------



## Becksies

That I did, just praying it sticks now!

I stopped taking it when I got my BFP and went back to prenatals if that helps anyone.

Also, I'd greatly recommmend the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, it showed I ovulated a lot earlier than I thought I did.


----------



## everdreaming

Congrats on your bfp!! Lots of sticky :dust: for you :D


----------



## fertiliciousx

Hi ladies, I stumbled across Geritol on BnB on CD3 of my current cycle. After doing a little research I ordered some on CD4. Being in the UK, the delivery from the US took sometime and it finally arrived this morning!:happydance:

I got Geritol complete and I immediately took one this morning and will swap these with my prenatals. 

My question is at CD14 am I too late? I have no clue when I'm going to ovulate. My last cycle I ov'ed on CD24 according to FF (had +ve Opks CD22 and 23). The cycle before I ov'ed twice in the 69 day cycle; first what seemed normal at CD14-17 and then CD53-55 after skipping a period.

I need some advice please. Also is it safe for DH to take along with me?
thanks


----------



## everdreaming

It will be fine for DH to take with you but I haven't got a clue about when its good to take it. I'm post ovulation and have ordered it ready for next month :D


----------



## dvm2004

Is the tablet form of this suppose to be just as good as the tonic?

Anyone heard?


----------



## everdreaming

I spent ages today googling this. there's mixed reviews it seems to be both! I've gone for tablet as I'm almost out of pre conception vitamins so will switch over :)


----------



## Lbomb

When do you take the geritol tonic and for how long?


----------



## Scarlet369

Started taking Geritol tonic today CD7! Hoping that I can become one of those "baby in a bottle" success stories. I didn't read every post on here but it looked like quite a few people got theres. GL to everyone just starting taking Geritol too!


----------



## sss_atd

Trying The geritol tonic...it is quite nasty...lol but Ive been taking it for almost 5days now so I will be back in a few weeks if anything positive comes out of it... Wish me luck...


----------



## Scarlet369

Bought the Geritol pills for OH to take now too. hoping for extra luck that way :)


----------



## Misslatino

Hey ladies. I'm new here but I started my geritol 8 days ago on the first day of my period. Me an my OH have been trying for about 6 months now. Saw all the success stories and couldn't resist buying a bottle. I take it during lunch usually. I opted for the pills because I have a week stomach and all the talk of how disgusting the tonic is was enough to turn my head. Hoping for a BFP this month! All prayers sent my way will be much appreciated! And baby dust to all of those trying out there!! -Lindsey


----------



## summerlove101

There was a baby in my bottle!
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## saveme

CONGRATS Summerlove101:happydance::happydance:, I started the taking the pill form of geritol complete a couple of days before my period and I've continued everyday, I'm now on CD 16 and I tell you it has increased my CM this time around there is sooo much of it, just got a +opk today and started yesterday with OV pains and copius amounts of CM:blush: that is not normal for me at all. But heres hoping my and DH arent stressing out about it this month at all and were kinda on a break, but we'll see what happens... BTW Summerlove when did you start taking geritol? and was it the liquid form?or pillform?
 



Attached Files:







bbt 16.png
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 3









OPK+ CD16.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Niki

summerlove101 said:


> There was a baby in my bottle!

CONGRATULATIONS!!

I have ordered mine last week so we are hoping that there is a baby in our bottle too :)


----------



## Powell130

summerlove101 said:


> There was a baby in my bottle!

CONGRATS Summerlove!!! Lots of sticky baby dust to you! I've been reading this post and think I'm going to try a bottle my next cycle! It sounds really good. Do you recommend the pill or liquid?


----------



## binksmommy

WOW Summerlove!! Congrats!! I'm trying it this month as well..and clomid.. I can't saw I feel any different but I got my "high" reading on my fertility monitor at CD11 and an almost POS OPK..so I guess I'll find out if there is a baby in my bottle of Geritol soon :)


----------



## Bambi77

Lollipopbop said:


> Hi ladies, I've just come across a multi vitamin tonic called Geritol whilst browsing prenatal vitamins and I found a forum where everyone was discussing it as a super vitamin and there's a baby in every bottle haha! But amazingly enough, a lot of these women became pg while taking it.
> 
> Has anyone heard of it? I want to buy some but can't find it anywhere in the UK. Any American TTC'ers heard of it also?
> 
> x

Anyone know where to buy it in australia ?????


----------



## omgbaby

Hello ladies. I am currently only on page 13 of this thread because I want to read thru the whole thing which normally I don't because they're always so long!! Lol but anyways. I'm so excited at all the good BFP stories!! 

I met a girl when I first came on here she was new too, she recently told me she used Geritol Complete vitamins & fell pregnant on her 3rd week using them. I plan to start taking the vitamins whenever AF shows up. :) So it'll be CD 1. Hopefully we all get good news. Once I get done with the full thread read thru I'll probably post something else. :)


----------



## Scarlet369

COngrats to the BFP!!!


----------



## Powell130

omgbaby said:


> Hello ladies. I am currently only on page 13 of this thread because I want to read thru the whole thing which normally I don't because they're always so long!! Lol but anyways. I'm so excited at all the good BFP stories!!
> 
> I met a girl when I first came on here she was new too, she recently told me she used Geritol Complete vitamins & fell pregnant on her 3rd week using them. I plan to start taking the vitamins whenever AF shows up. :) So it'll be CD 1. Hopefully we all get good news. Once I get done with the full thread read thru I'll probably post something else. :)

Reading all of these success stories gives me hope :) keep posting BFP!


----------



## thefirstbaby

Wow I've never heard of this. Congrats


----------



## omgbaby

hunni12 said:


> Hello ladies, here is my story...Me and my OH have been together for 4 years now. In Nov 2010 i started depo(the bc shot) and I took only one shot. Jan 2011 I did not go back for my shot and started getting irregular cycles with random bleeding. Feb 2011 I got on bcp to help get my body on track. I then decided to stop those April 2011 and to let my body regulate on its own. Then came Nov 2011 my cycles were starting to come around a regular time, but then Decemeber i started to notice that some months my cycle would not come. I thought I was unable to have kids simply because of how long we had been together and it not happening, but then again I was 15 and he was 17 when we started dating. To sum this up...we started ttc in Feb 2012 and in April 2012 I got my period on the 8th and started taking Geritol Complete(not liquid). I took it for 2 weeks, but I too was skeptical of the slogan "a baby in every bottle". May 7th 2012 I was going to start EPO,but decided to take a hpt just in case. I figured it was going to negative until i looked over saw two pink lines. I went to the doctor to confirm I was 4 weeks and 1 day. I believe after the bc and believing I could not bare kids Geritol is what gave us our miracle.The online calculators say I had conceived on April 22nd. I say give it a try ladies :)
> 
> 
> My result of geritol:

Lol that's so funny. I continued to read & realized she posted in here! :)



summerlove101 said:


> There was a baby in my bottle!

CONGRATS!!!




Powell130 said:


> omgbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I am currently only on page 13 of this thread because I want to read thru the whole thing which normally I don't because they're always so long!! Lol but anyways. I'm so excited at all the good BFP stories!!
> 
> I met a girl when I first came on here she was new too, she recently told me she used Geritol Complete vitamins & fell pregnant on her 3rd week using them. I plan to start taking the vitamins whenever AF shows up. :) So it'll be CD 1. Hopefully we all get good news. Once I get done with the full thread read thru I'll probably post something else. :)
> 
> Reading all of these success stories gives me hope :) keep posting BFP!Click to expand...

I can't wait to start taking it!! I'm so excited. I'm sitting here with OH & every page I turn I'm like OMG!! another positive!! :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Good luck for this month ladies<3


----------



## everdreaming

I have my geritol :D but I don't think I'll take it this cycle as I'm only going to get a few days with oh as I'm on work trips so much. Fingers crossed I can catch next cycle.

:dust: to all!


----------



## omgbaby

everdreaming said:


> I have my geritol :D but I don't think I'll take it this cycle as I'm only going to get a few days with oh as I'm on work trips so much. Fingers crossed I can catch next cycle.
> 
> :dust: to all!

Good Luck :flower:
:dust: & FX


----------



## zoomlentil

Is the Geritol Complete multi vitamin the same as the tonic? Would rather take tablets than a tonic if I can help it. 

Congrats on all the BFPs!


----------



## summerlove101

saveme said:


> CONGRATS Summerlove101:happydance::happydance:, I started the taking the pill form of geritol complete a couple of days before my period and I've continued everyday, I'm now on CD 16 and I tell you it has increased my CM this time around there is sooo much of it, just got a +opk today and started yesterday with OV pains and copius amounts of CM:blush: that is not normal for me at all. But heres hoping my and DH arent stressing out about it this month at all and were kinda on a break, but we'll see what happens... BTW Summerlove when did you start taking geritol? and was it the liquid form?or pillform?

I was taking the pill form of Geritol Complete with 800 mg of Folic Acid. Was taking it for almost 2 months and now I'm taking a prenatal that has the same amount of Folic Acid. Good luck!!!


----------



## binksmommy

zoomlentil said:


> Is the Geritol Complete multi vitamin the same as the tonic? Would rather take tablets than a tonic if I can help it.
> 
> Congrats on all the BFPs!

Almost everything I read it say Tonic.. Some say NO pills others are taking the pills.. I think I read one lady that got her BFP was taking the pill form but most are all tonic.. 

I take the tonic..it's not tat bad.. I mean yes it's nasty but I chase it will a shot of Robitussin ;) LOL and then drink water and brush my teeth soon after.. or eat with it.. I mean I'll taste nastiness for a baby!! :winkwink:

You have to remember Folic acid..The Tonic doesn't have it!!


----------



## Scarlet369

I took the tonic for 5 days but only bought a 8oz bottle so when I bought OH the pill I started taking my prenatal in the am and Geritol after dinner. Stil, have a week or 2 before testing but I'll be on to tell you bfp or af as soon as I get one or the other.


----------



## omgbaby

Scarlet369 said:


> I took the tonic for 5 days but only bought a 8oz bottle so when I bought OH the pill I started taking my prenatal in the am and Geritol after dinner. Stil, have a week or 2 before testing but I'll be on to tell you bfp or af as soon as I get one or the other.

We'll be waiting!! Lets hope you get your bfp!!
AF came this morning & I went out & bought Geritol Complete. Going to take first dose now with some pizza. :)
I hope my bottle has a baby :)


----------



## Powell130

I bought my bottle last night! Will keep you updated!!


----------



## Storked

Updates ladies :)


----------



## popchick75

Ok...I'm on CD10 and am going to buy a bottle on the way home and give it a try. It might be too late for me this month, but it's worth a shot!


----------



## Powell130

CD15 over here. I had an almost positive OPK yesterday, but ever since then they're back to pretty much white. Not too sure what to think about that since it's my first cycle using them. I am about 1/2 way through my bottle, praying there's a baby in there! How are you doing Storked?


----------



## Storked

No baby last cycle as have to sit out this one die to sickness. But soon I hope! :dust: to you!!
I am thinking of making my DH take geritol too :)


----------



## RoccoBoxr

Be careful with the Geritol though - HOLY COW check out it's alcohol content! :headspin: It's like 15%!! I bought it and on the first sip I thought "man, what IS that taste?". Then I realized . . . that's BOOZE! :drunk:

I decided to not use it, I work in a hospital and the last thing is to forget to rinse my mouth and get called on it, or burp and have a patient smell alcohol on my breath :). Good luck, just know what's in it!


----------



## omgbaby

RoccoBoxr said:


> Be careful with the Geritol though - HOLY COW check out it's alcohol content! :headspin: It's like 15%!! I bought it and on the first sip I thought "man, what IS that taste?". Then I realized . . . that's BOOZE! :drunk:
> 
> I decided to not use it, I work in a hospital and the last thing is to forget to rinse my mouth and get called on it, or burp and have a patient smell alcohol on my breath :). Good luck, just know what's in it!

Hmm. Thats nice to know! Thank goodness I went with pill form! :haha:
No news yet. I was having slight cramps for a few days after my calendar said ovulation. Now my boobs are just really sore. Thats it. :( Lets hope this ends good.


----------



## Storked

Pill here too!


----------



## omgbaby

Storked said:


> Pill here too!

I hate liquid medicine. Lol the worst thing ever


----------



## Storked

My grandpa loved the tonic so I knew it would taste offensive. He was the type who still thought you should eat Vicks Vapor Rub LOL


----------



## omgbaby

Storked said:


> My grandpa loved the tonic so I knew it would taste offensive. He was the type who still thought you should eat Vicks Vapor Rub LOL

Lmao!! Eww!!
I feel really down about this cycle. One girl told me what I was feeling was probably just ovulation. Other ladies' symptoms were things I haven't experienced yet. I just feel down.

I was getting really excited thinking this is it! but now I'm unsure. :(


----------



## Powell130

I have the tonic. I have read some people say they stopped after their BFP and switched to prenatal and I've also read that some stopped after O was confirmed. Not sure what I'm going to do. I guess I'll decide when I actually confirm O lol I've had two almost positive OPKs in the last day days, with basically white ones in between so I'm not sure what's going on in there. I'm glad I temp tho, so I'll be able to tell if I did.


----------



## Storked

I had wonky OPKs too last cycle and just gave them up. Oh I read to take it the whole time and switch to prenatals?
:hugs: omgbaby and stay positive girl!


----------



## omgbaby

Powell130 said:


> I have the tonic. I have read some people say they stopped after their BFP and switched to prenatal and I've also read that some stopped after O was confirmed. Not sure what I'm going to do. I guess I'll decide when I actually confirm O lol I've had two almost positive OPKs in the last day days, with basically white ones in between so I'm not sure what's going on in there. I'm glad I temp tho, so I'll be able to tell if I did.

The girl who told me about it said she stopped as soon as she got her BFP & switched to prenatals. I figured I'd do the same.


----------



## Powell130

omgbaby said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I have the tonic. I have read some people say they stopped after their BFP and switched to prenatal and I've also read that some stopped after O was confirmed. Not sure what I'm going to do. I guess I'll decide when I actually confirm O lol I've had two almost positive OPKs in the last day days, with basically white ones in between so I'm not sure what's going on in there. I'm glad I temp tho, so I'll be able to tell if I did.
> 
> The girl who told me about it said she stopped as soon as she got her BFP & switched to prenatals. I figured I'd do the same.Click to expand...

I think that's what I'm going to do. That's what most people I read about did.


----------



## Chris_25

Hi girls I was about to buy the geritol yesterday, but got scared lol what is the difference between that and prenatals? I take the nature made prenatals with DHA plus extra folic acid.


----------



## popchick75

Ug! I stopped by Walgreens on the way home yesterday and they only carry the liquid. I'm going to have to find another pharmacy! Booo.


----------



## Chris_25

I saw it in cvs


----------



## beachtownmama

Okay it MAY seem outrageous, but we are TTC #2, and we really want a little girl. I read online that Cranberry Supplements, Calcium, and Magnesium are highly suggested to help you get a baby girl. I'm also doing the "girl" diet. 

ANYWAYS, long story short, haha... can you take cranberry, calcium, and magnesium supplements while doing the Geritol Tonic??


----------



## sugarpi24

I take vitamin d supplements with the geritol complete pills...I would ask a doctor or pharmisist what they think


----------



## beachtownmama

sugarpi24 said:


> I take vitamin d supplements with the geritol complete pills...I would ask a doctor or pharmisist what they think

I asked a Walgreens pharmacist (they have an online chat which I just discovered) and she said I can take Viactiv and the Geritol Tonic 6 hours a part. :) YAY!! 

I know that it's an iffy science when you're ttc for a specific gender, but it doesn't hurt to try. My parents have 5 grandsons and only 1 granddaughter, and my husband's side of the family is pretty much all boys, as well. We'd really like to give the families another girl. And, to be honest, I want to put tutus on someone. Haha!! 

But I'd be happy with another boy too :)


----------



## omgbaby

@beachtownmomma what is the "girl" diet? I want a little girl so bad & everytime I do a chinese calendar for a certain month it says boy :(


----------



## beachtownmama

omgbaby said:


> @beachtownmomma what is the "girl" diet? I want a little girl so bad & everytime I do a chinese calendar for a certain month it says boy :(

It includes taking the following supplements:
Calcium Citrate 
Magnesium
Cranberry 
Folic acid 

It also includes severely restricting sodium and potassium intake while consuming calcium rich foods. The goal is to make your body more acidic as they say girl spermies favor acidic environments and boys favor alkaline environments. 

Google French sway diet and In Gender girl sway diet.


----------



## beachtownmama

Also the Chinese calendar didn't predict my son right. It said he should be a girl. Haha. Also a part of the sway includes having shallow penetration. They say certain positions favor girl spermies. Haha.


----------



## Powell130

I think there was a baby in my bottle!!

FX'd this one sticks!!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Storked

Congrats Powell!


----------



## beachtownmama

Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Congratulations Powell! :) x

Does anyone know where I can buy geritol tonic in Australia? Or if I can order it online somewhere?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Well this all sounds very promising, but after being on the TTC wagon for 30 months, I am a little skeptical it will work for LTTTCers?


----------



## ilovehim91810

Powell130 said:


> I think there was a baby in my bottle!!
> 
> FX'd this one sticks!!

Omg good luck to you!! So this stuff work you think if so I'd love to try it


----------



## Powell130

Feisty Fidget said:


> Well this all sounds very promising, but after being on the TTC wagon for 30 months, I am a little skeptical it will work for LTTTCers?

I just got my BFP yesterda after TTC for over 2 years :)


----------



## oneKnight

I've got to get some of this stuff!!!!!!!!!!

I hate hate hate most pills though (currently taking a gummy multivitamin lol) but I really detest liquid medicines too.

I can tolerate the slicker, coated type pills. capsules with the gelatin plastic-like outside, or gel-tabs faaaaaar better than the compressed powder tablets, so tell me are these Geritol pills plain tablets or something slicker????

If all else fails, I bet I can swing "shots" lol I grew up taking the nasty green alcoholic NyQuil after all and I drink whiskey out of the bottle sometimes. Puts hair on yer chest I hear


----------



## Lbomb

Powell130 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Well this all sounds very promising, but after being on the TTC wagon for 30 months, I am a little skeptical it will work for LTTTCers?
> 
> I just got my BFP yesterda after TTC for over 2 years :)Click to expand...


OK, I'm sure you've been asked this but were you using pill or liquid form?


----------



## sugarpi24

Well ive been taking the pills and that didn't work....so I just ordered the tonic...hope that works...have an appt for November 13th to see a specialist...we will see how that goes...


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Powell130 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Well this all sounds very promising, but after being on the TTC wagon for 30 months, I am a little skeptical it will work for LTTTCers?
> 
> I just got my BFP yesterda after TTC for over 2 years :)Click to expand...

Congratulations! Now I am definitely tempted, did you use tablet or tonic?


----------



## Powell130

I used the tonic. It tastes like shit but for about half of my cycle I chased it with Robitussin, the oher times, with grapefruit juice lol nasty but worth it!


----------



## ilovehim91810

Powell130 said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Well this all sounds very promising, but after being on the TTC wagon for 30 months, I am a little skeptical it will work for LTTTCers?
> 
> I just got my BFP yesterda after TTC for over 2 years :)Click to expand...

Wow I also been trying for two years I'm gonna pick some up myself!! Good luck


----------



## Stake

ive been trying it this month too ttc 9 months waiting to (


----------



## Cassandtina1

Wow I noticed alot of bfp's here. Been ttc over two yrs. Do u think the geritol is worth a shot?


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Anyone know where I can get this in the uk? Tried amazon and eBay, with no luck:(


----------



## Powell130

I think it's definitely worth a shot!!

I've heard of people finding it on ebay and or amazon but I live in the US so I picked it up from Kroger


----------



## Cassandtina1

I think I'm gonna try the pills and see if that works if not I might give the tonic a shot (and I'd probably literally have to shoot it lol)


----------



## Powell130

I did lol I chased it with either robitussin or grapefruit juice (both are good for CM)


----------



## mzhwd

Hi ladies. DH and I have been ttc #1 on and off for montHsu now with no luck. I have the Geritol pills in the cabinet now. I started taking them once before but for some odd reason vitamins throw my cycle off. Idk why. I'm scared to try it again. I may....so many people swear by it. One thing I did was stop taking the pills mid cycle. I honestly did just forget . Idk. DH took them to longer than I did. He liked the vitamin.


----------



## mzhwd

I was also told about macca. I may do them both. I think imma give it all I have this month with just temp charting, OPK, CP check, and BD'ing. If this doesn't work this month we're off to the doctor. Hopefully it works cause I don't really want to go.


----------



## ES89

I'm on cd8, started taking geritol tonic on cd5 (day it arrived) taking opk and waiting to ovulate. I took the pill form the last cycle and a half with no luck. Praying it will be worth the suffering of the foul taste!


----------



## Powell130

GL hun!


----------



## msauqafina22

Is anybody taking gertiol


----------



## Praying4abean

msauqafina22 said:


> Is anybody taking gertiol

I've been taking Geritol this cycle. We've been TTC for 8 months and this is the first with geritol. I'm on CD13 and today is my Ovulation day. I'm hoping that geritol will do the trick!


----------



## Praying4abean

oneKnight said:


> I've got to get some of this stuff!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I hate hate hate most pills though (currently taking a gummy multivitamin lol) but I really detest liquid medicines too.
> 
> I can tolerate the slicker, coated type pills. capsules with the gelatin plastic-like outside, or gel-tabs faaaaaar better than the compressed powder tablets, so tell me are these Geritol pills plain tablets or something slicker????
> 
> If all else fails, I bet I can swing "shots" lol I grew up taking the nasty green alcoholic NyQuil after all and I drink whiskey out of the bottle sometimes. Puts hair on yer chest I hear

The pills are compressed powder but with a light coating. They are big though!


----------



## oneKnight

Thanks for the reply Praying4abean. I've decided to go with the liquid this cycle. I've taken it every evening since CD5, except once. I've actually been sick and already felt pukish that night just didn't think I could stomach it.
Should be approaching O soon, so FX that it works!!


----------



## ES89

Well geritol didn't work on my first cycle. I have got enough for another cycle or maybe up till I ovulate. Fx for a November bfp, I'm running out of 2012 time lol x


----------



## msauqafina22

So i finish my geritol a couple of days a go nd now my period done came on so what do i do next HELP:nope:


----------



## Cutler101

I brought Tonic first and used it till my cycle was over and brought the complete and still using it . ill post back here if i get my BPF : ] fingers crossed ladies .


----------



## Cutler101

you just keep taking it throughout this cycle . you should get your BFP this cycle cause no one has ever used it more then 2 cycles and didnt get their BFP . thats what i read .


----------



## ES89

That's good to know ;-) x


----------



## msauqafina22

Thanks i got 3 kids already(girls) im readythat (boy)


----------



## Cutler101

Same here i got three daughters *two are twins* and i want a boy soooo bad loll .


msauqafina22 said:


> Thanks i got 3 kids already(girls) im readythat (boy)

[/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## msauqafina22

i heard u can get preg off birth control


----------



## msauqafina22

what those bfp mean


----------



## sugarpi24

Bfp=big fat positive


----------



## msauqafina22

clomid got me preg


----------



## Supaflypoet29

alot of ppl dont explain it well thats why i am confused but take the geritol in the am and before you go to sleep for either form. I am working on the now I am gonna keep ya posted on what happen good luck and wish everyone baby dust


----------



## Cutler101

I do that . I been taking it twice a day . Think imma take the tonic twice a day around ovulate week & the pill form from cd1 to ovulation .


----------



## Jennifer.

I just spent 23bucks on liquid vitamin B complex today so it better work..lol just kidding, but really..it better work


----------



## Powell130

That's way too much! You don't wanna over dose on the vitamins. You take it at the same time everyday with a meal. Not 2x a day plus the pill. "Too much of a good thing is a bad thing"

I took the tonic 1x A DAY at lunch time with a meal. Got pregnant the first cycle trying it

You just take it 1x a day from CD1 til O, or BFP. And if you take it up until O, switch out for a prenatal


----------



## oneKnight

Cutler101 said:


> I do that . I been taking it twice a day . Think imma take the tonic twice a day around ovulate week & the pill form from cd1 to ovulation .

You don't need that much! The tonic, is mostly water soluble B's and iron that is hard to absorb anyway so I doubt extra would hurt you but it would just taste bad and cost extra money. And it's not necessary! Take it according to the directions!

I certainly wouldn't take the complete with anything else though, it has more ingredients and over time you could actually get too much of fat soluble vitamins!


----------



## Jaij1

WELL I WAS TRYING TO ADD ANOTHER CHILD TO MY FAMILY SO I DID WHAT I ALWAYS WHICH IS DRINK GERITOL FOR A FEW DAYS AND THEN BD UNTIL I GET A BFP WELL THIS TIME I TOOK IT FOR TWO DAYS AND I GOT MY BFP.... NOW IM 5M WITH TWIN GIRLS JUST FIND OUT TODAY... SO I BELIEVE IF U DRINK IT U WILL BE BLESS WITH A WONDERFUL GIFT GOOD LUCK TO ALL:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Cutler101

Congrats love <3 i have twin daughters too <3 & im still taking it now going on three months but im taking the complete not the tonic should i switch ??


----------



## ES89

4 months of taking geritol and I'm still not pg :-(


----------



## Cutler101

im STILL taking it too and they say you dont go past three months taking it cause you usually get your BFP the 3rd month not :growlmad: but im taking lydia pinkham whic us suppose to be REALLY good so we'll see .


ES89 said:


> 4 months of taking geritol and I'm still not pg :-(


----------



## Mom2009

Is this the Geritol Vitamin that u are talking a out that is in a big pill form thats red or is this a different kind of over the counter counter meds??


----------



## ES89

Yer big red pill. I've tried the liquid too, was vile lol


----------



## Cj6612

Started taking Geritol complete mind cycle, this cycle here I been taking it everyday, i am in my TWW, if I dont get my BFP.. i just got the tonic today, will continue.. take the pill one day then the tonic, also i bought Primrose Evening Oil pills and raspberry leaf tea, in which I will start taking in addition to the Geritol and the Folic Acid I was taking.. i quit smoking and will start eating better and exercise.. I want my BFP now!!!


----------



## Cj6612

****i meant started taking mid cycle last cycle, however i took it everyday this cycle ..talking about the GC pill form, ( it regulated my cycle to a 28 cycle tho)just bought the tonic today and will start alternating between the two,also got the Primrose evening oil pill ( help with cm) and raspberry leaf tea for balancing and Cm too, i also i invested in a Rose Quartz yoni egg, RQ aids in fertility a fb group i am in many ladies got bfp using it.. so wish me look and baby dust to all.. also i will stop stressing and keep my faith, baby dust to all.


----------



## Canyaeb07

Hello Ladies. I'm new to this so please bare with me. A friend recently told me about (Baby in a Bottle) I currently have a 6year old from a previous relationship. I have been TTC with my current partner for 5 years now. He has no children. I recently bought the Geritol Complete and I have not yet started taking them. I am on cycle day 16. When do I start taking them? How many should I take a day? And what does BFP stand for? Baby dust to you all


----------



## Powell130

Take them as directed. You can go ahead and start taking them now, it wont hurt anything. And BFP stands for Big Fat Positive


----------



## Canyaeb07

Powell130 thanks for your help. Did you receive aBFP from taking Geritol?


----------



## Powell130

You're welcome. I did get my BFP the first cycle I took geritol. It was also the first cycle I used Soy isoflavones


----------



## Pink diamond

Hi I seen you were online if I don't mind me asking when did you start taking the geritol (liquid or pills?) and how long did you take them


----------



## Powell130

I took the tonic and I started CD1 and continued until BFP


----------



## Pink diamond

Powell130 said:


> I took the tonic and I started CD1 and continued until BFP

Ok I started taking the pills on cd1 which was the 13th I have been bd since cycle stopped I really hope there's a baby in my bottle I have been trying for over a year and a half.


----------



## oneKnight

I'm CD12 of a Geritol cycle, pre-O and SPOTTING!!!

I've NEVER spotted before! I'm having a HSG tomorrow, but if I'm bleeding they'll make me reschedule and it'll have to be next cycle!!!
I had some odd cramping several days after AF, and tested just to be sure, but I think may need to take some fiber with all this iron. I chalked the cramps up to digestive issues, but I swear last week if felt sooo much like AF!

I didn't have any strange symptoms last time I tried Gertitol...


----------



## StillHoping8

hi ladies, not sure if ill get any responce since this thread is pretty old but i have to ask someone!? :wacko:i started taking geritol tonic on July 15th... have been taking it every day since. my period was due August 2nd... today is August 9th and still nothing... i have been a little crampy but nothing like my regular monthly cramps. ive been so tired and hurngry all the time. my boobs are so sore! but i took a preg test on the 3rd (the day after my period was due) and it was neg so i plan to wate until tomro wich will be one week later and take another one. im not getting my hopes up too high because my period isnt too regular but i have an app on my phone to keep trck of it and its been acrurate (or at least within one or two days) in telling me when my period is due and now im one week late... also ive had "symptoms" before and got excited for nothing:dohh: so im going the more negative rout this time even tho this seems sooo right!
im def praying all night :kiss:


----------



## Scarlet369

So what are you "ask"ing... ? There was no question


----------



## BlessedWomb

I've been researching geritol. I'm about to go buy ne a bottle. Anymore success stories? Is it ok to start in the middle of a cycle?


----------



## maryanne67

Hi ladies, I'm thinking of buying some Geritol complete, would be interesting to hear some recent success stories


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all! I started taking Geritol Tonic today. I'm spotting but not a full flow yet (should be tomorrow) and I plan on taking it through ovulation and my first IUI. Here's hoping to a baby being in my bottle!


----------



## Lala1212

Hello I started using Geritol on the 18th of this month after talking with my cousin who had been ttc for about 10 plus years and successfully had two kids five years ago after starting Geritol for two weeks. She recommended the pill so I'm hoping it works well for me as it did for her.


----------



## mamadonna

Interesting stuff,it would be nice to hear of all the success stories!


----------



## Mrs Pidgey

I've just been looking at the ingredients and it has the same stuff in it as Vitabiotics Pregnacare conception tablets except that Pregnacare has even more vitamins


----------



## msdiva

msauqafina22 said:


> clomid got me preg

How did u get clomid


----------



## msdiva

I am also taking geritol complete, I have been taking it everyday since last wednesday. AF came in the process by I still take them. I have heard this is an old wise tale so I hoe that it works. Baby dust to you


----------



## msdiva

HEy hopefully u have a BFP, I am new to this but I am also taking geritol complete. Af came in the process of atking it but I still take them. I ahve been taking them for a week. My hubby doesnt know that Im taking them. He already have two kids and I have none, so hopefully I will have a BFP next month.


----------



## msdiva

Lala1212 said:


> Hello I started using Geritol on the 18th of this month after talking with my cousin who had been ttc for about 10 plus years and successfully had two kids five years ago after starting Geritol for two weeks. She recommended the pill so I'm hoping it works well for me as it did for her.

Hi Lala1212, I am also taking geritol complete, I have had so many older woman tell me about it. Me and the hubby being TTC over a year now. Af came in the process of taking them so acource no BFP this month. Hopefully next month wll be my BFP, good luck to you, and please keep me posted.


----------



## Lala1212

msdiva said:


> Lala1212 said:
> 
> 
> Hello I started using Geritol on the 18th of this month after talking with my cousin who had been ttc for about 10 plus years and successfully had two kids five years ago after starting Geritol for two weeks. She recommended the pill so I'm hoping it works well for me as it did for her.
> 
> Hi Lala1212, I am also taking geritol complete, I have had so many older woman tell me about it. Me and the hubby being TTC over a year now. Af came in the process of taking them so acource no BFP this month. Hopefully next month wll be my BFP, good luck to you, and please keep me posted.Click to expand...

Hello ms. Diva sorry it took me so long to get back to ya but I have noticed some small changes that I think has something to do with the Geritol. For years I noticed that I very rarely had any discharge after I had by son back in 2001. This time during ov I noticed a lot!! I am 2dpo and I have a bunch of ewm. I'm hoping this is a good thing. Good luck to you and keep me posted as well. Lots of baby dust to you Hun!!!


----------



## Lovelymo79

I didn't have a baby in my bottle last cycle and I took Geritol religiously. I think my IUI was timed wrong but I'm going to give up Geritol for my next cycle.


----------



## msdiva

Lala1212 its OK sorry I took so long to respond back, I'm hoping I get a bfp soon, haven't missed a day of my geritol


----------



## patienceiav

After one screwed up cycle I just bought a little bottle, I'll update whether the results are good or bad :D opted for the tablets because i already have evening primrose oil and that stuff tastes vile, I'll stick to tablets since I'm taking a separate folate anyway :)


----------



## esb

Looneycarter said:


> hey ladies I took the geritol complete 3 times before I ovulated,bd every day,and did a while lot of praying and asking God for a child and I got my :bfp: on the 7th...don't give up or lose faith in God!

Hey I been taking geritol since 11/10/13 and now 11/28/13. Haven't tried a Hpt yet. Can you please keep me in your prayers? I'm really trying I got on depo back in 08/2008 and i suppose to went back in 07/2011. My cycles been regular I went to a women clinic everything is normal so I don't know what's the problem. I just need some prayer. Hoping that it it happens for me. Thanks Alot baby dust to all.:thumbup:


----------



## patienceiav

I haven't finished a bottle yet but af came last cycle but I only started taking it about 2 weeks prior, we'll see what this round brings :)


----------



## maryanne67

Hi anyone still on this thread, i have just received a bottle of Geritol tablets in the post yesterday ,I am on CD 11 n should Ov around cd15 do you think I should just start taking them straight away or wait till the start of my next cycle ,,,thanks


----------



## StranjeGirl

maryanne67 said:


> Hi anyone still on this thread, i have just received a bottle of Geritol tablets in the post yesterday ,I am on CD 11 n should Ov around cd15 do you think I should just start taking them straight away or wait till the start of my next cycle ,,,thanks

It's just a regular vitamin, so start taking them anytime. I started mine about a few weeks ago, but we may have missed the egg this cycle with dh being out of town. I did get pregnant with my dd after taking geritol complete for a month. Not sure if it was the reason, but it didn't hurt!


----------



## maryanne67

Aww thank you for quick reply , that's what I thought so have taken 1 n trying to get oh to take them too, good luck and exactly ,can't hurt trying x


----------



## patienceiav

Heya, I started taking mine a week before O last cycle, sadly no luck but now i've been on it around a month, getting close to the end of the bottle and you know what they say ;) hehe !


----------



## tifgal

I just started my p today and started takong liquid geritol..is this what im supposed to do and how long am I supposed to take it


----------



## StranjeGirl

tifgal said:


> I just started my p today and started takong liquid geritol..is this what im supposed to do and how long am I supposed to take it

I took the pill, but it is just a normal multivitamin. You can take it all cycle. I switched to prenatals once I got a bfp. If yours doesn't have a good amount of folic acid you will want to take an additional supplement. :flower:


----------



## Haleybr

Hi Ladies,

I have never heard of this but may keep this in mind. I came off the depo injection at the start of November. I didn't know how long it could take to get pregnant after being on it!!!! So I know its going to take a while but may give it a few months then try this

xxx


----------



## tifgal

Thank u Ive been taking it for a couple days its horrible but it will most def be wirth it if it works...did it work for you?? And do u only have sex on the days u r ovulating?.. I m really bew to this sorry


----------



## patienceiav

Definitely no baby at the end of my bottle, got one more but I doubt i'd buy this again over any other normal multivit


----------



## maryanne67

hi ladies ,I started taking the tablet form of Geritol around 6 weeks ago, a few days before I ovulated,my period didn't turn up but I didn't test as just thought maybe the vits has caused it, I started bleeding this morning ,so out of curiosity I took a test tonight and blow me it came up the darkest positive, now given I'm bleeding quite dark blood with mild cramps can only assume I'm miscarrying, I have read that once a positive test is done you should stop the Geritol n take prenatal vits instead, so any thoughts did carrying on taking the Geritol have contributed to a miscarriage ,and also should I carry on taking them just in case its not a miscarriage, I think it is though, also I turned 46 in December so chances of miscarrying are high anyway, I currently have 6 children ,my 7th was stillborn march 2012, with another miscarriage between then n now ,any thoughts n tank you


----------



## StranjeGirl

So sorry maryanne67 :((( I don't think it's the geritol. It's just a multivitamin- no herbs or anything weird. The reason it's important to switch to a prenatal is because prenatals tend to have the right amount of what we will need in pregnancy- like more folic acid. However, my dr told me I could just take a regular vitamin (which geritol is) and also take more folic acid. Or he said if my diet is good I don't need a multi vitamin, just a folic acid supplement. So I really don't think taking geritol would have caused anything. It has a lot if great things for ttc which is probably why it helps! Although I've taken it the past 2 months and no luck yet, but I was taking it when I got pg with dd.


----------



## maryanne67

thanks stranjegirl, the bleeding isn't too heavy at the moment but the mild cramps seem to come and go more so if I get up to pee, I'm not going to take the Geritol tonight ,I usually take it before bed, cramps notched up a bit when I went to the loo 5 mins ago but settled a bit now I'm sitting, fxd for you the Geritol helps , if I am indeed miscarrying I will start taking it again ,am trying to get hubby to take some Wellman conception vits but having had them 5 weeks already he is resisting ,saying he needs good healthy food that he just doesn't eat , I will persevere with trying to get him to take them ,good luck everyone still on this thread


----------



## StranjeGirl

keep testing. I had lots of bleeding in pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## maryanne67

I will keep testing bleeding isn't as heavy as past miscarriage I had but is still ongoing cramps have more or less stopped now will test in a couple of days ,thanks for your thoughts xx


----------



## mariposa0709

:baby: IM NEW AT THIS AN DONT UNDERSTAND ALL THE ABBREVIATION CA SOMEONE TELL ME WUT AF AN DF MEANS AN I AM 48 YRS OLD AN BEEN TTC FOR ABOUT 3 MOS I STARTED THE GERITOL MULTIVITAMIN. Is this the GERITOL COMPLETE AN I ALREADY BEEN ON FOLIC ACID FOR OVER A MONTH. I FOUND THE GERITOL ENERGY LIQUID IS THA THE SAME. I HAD MY M.C. ON 01/13 AN WAS OVER BY 01/15 I JUST READ ABOUT THE GERITOL LAST WK MY OV WAS 01/24-29 I STARTED TTC ON. 01/20 an having sex everday on my frist day of ovulation i started my geritol pill the pill is dark red an has gc label am i doing this right


----------



## mariposa0709

Today is my last day of ovulation an my most fertile day last night i was feeling a itching light burning sensation on my left ovaries ann kinda in the center of abdominal could that me ther implantationgoing on. Wut does dpo, cm,mf mean


----------



## StranjeGirl

I think there is a glossary on here somewhere

Af = aunt flow (your period)
Dpo = days past ovulation
Dh = dear husband
Df = dear fiance
Oh = other half 
Cm = cervical mucus
Ewcm = egg white cervical mucus (this is fertile cervical mucus)

Sorry for your loss :( the geritol is just a multivitamin so can be taken all cycle. You probably also want to add folic acid! Good luck!

Oh also- implantation usually happens about 6-10 days after you ovulate!


----------



## Sjones91

I'm new to his but I was wondering do you take the geritol tonic when you first start your cycle or whenever because I bought it 10/10/15 and just started taking a dose everyday for 6 days now


----------



## Sjones91

I'm new to his but I was wondering do you take the geritol tonic when you first start your cycle or whenever because I bought it 10/10/15 and just started taking a dose everyday for 6 days now


----------



## Powell130

Take it everyday of your cycle. I personally switched to a prenatal after O


----------



## Sjones91

So I should stop taking it until my cycle starts right? I've had my cycle this month already so it want come again until next month


----------



## 55comet555

how can you guys stomach it? I cant even gag it down, as soon as I open the bottle the smell hits me and yeah. haha are you using the liquid form? or pill? mine is the liquid bc I heard the liquid is better than the pill form, but idk if that is true or not.


----------



## Sjones91

I'm taking the liquid form I'm not sure which is better in still researching about it and hoping to get all my answers here


----------



## Powell130

The liquid works better from what I read so I used that with our son. I chased it with Robitussin then grapefruit (both good for CM) The trick is so not smell it and hold your breath while taking shots of the geritol and Robitussin lol channel your inner child and hold your nose if you have to haha 

This time I used the pills because my Walmart doesn't carry the tonic anymore. Took them for two cycles whereni only needed the tonic for one cycle

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Powell130

Sjones91 said:


> So I should stop taking it until my cycle starts right? I've had my cycle this month already so it want come again until next month

You take it daily hun


----------



## Sjones91

Okay well I skipped a day because I was just gonna wait until my cycle came so I guess I'll start back. It's so stressful ttc I almost wanna give up


----------



## 55comet555

Powell130 said:


> The liquid works better from what I read so I used that with our son. I chased it with Robitussin then grapefruit (both good for CM) The trick is so not smell it and hold your breath while taking shots of the geritol and Robitussin lol channel your inner child and hold your nose if you have to haha
> 
> This time I used the pills because my Walmart doesn't carry the tonic anymore. Took them for two cycles whereni only needed the tonic for one cycle
> 
> Good luck ladies!!

you take robitussin with it? how much?


----------



## Powell130

I took robitussen as directed (4-6 hours) in the week before O as it helps thin CM to make it more hospitable to :sperm: also drank grapefruit juice for the same reason. The robitussen has to be the regular kind, with no extra letters lol


----------



## krissie328

I took it in pill form when I got pregnant with DS. Just remember it has no folic acid so you should supplement with that.


----------



## mamabear1119

Has anyone had any luck on geritol ?? Dh and me are ttc and the past few years have not been preventing but no baby had some stick but its been years since weve gotten preggers again . I hope theres a baby in my bottle !


----------



## Powell130

If you read thru this thread you will see several successes.

I'm on Geritol/soy baby #2!

Good luck!


----------



## Bella8109

krissie328 did it work for u?


----------

